# question métaphysique ADSL,WIFI,Bluetooth et Airplay



## Quazimir (8 Janvier 2016)

Sous ce titre un peu barbare se pose une réelle interrogation 
Après un test récent par sfr je ne suis pas éligible pour recevoir la tv par la box ...
Bon soit...
Cependant avec mon appli tv je peux recevoir le bouquet sfr sur ma tablette en wifi...bon je me dis que c'est histoire de résolution et que ma tablette est moins exigeante que ma tv...
Mais ce qui est étrange c'est que j'arrive à renvoyer ce que je revois sur ma tablette sur ma télé grâce à un petit boîtier qui va bien .... Et la qualité est bonne ... Ce n'est pas de la full HD mais ça marche nickel
Donc en fait je n'ai pas assez de débit en filaire mais pour recevoir et renvoyer sur la télé ça fonctionne oO
Des idées ?


----------



## drs (8 Janvier 2016)

Pour recevoir la TV, il faut que ton débit ADSL soit d'au moins de 3.5Mbps.
Regarde sur ton interface client, tu devrais avoir les caractéristiques de ta ligne, ainsi que le débit max.

Pour ce qui est de renvoyer ton flux tv sur ta tv, tu passes en wifi entre ta tablette et ton boitier, soit un débit de 54mbps mini (802.11g) ou plus si tu as du 802.11n ou du ac. Donc rien à voir avec ton lien ADSL


----------



## devy (8 Janvier 2016)

DRS : Sa tablette est en wifi, il utilise donc le débit descendant de sa box ADSL. 



Toutefois une partie de la réponse est dans la question : c'est une question de résolution. Même si elle est correct elle n'est pas à la hauteur de ce que recevrait la boxTV.

Dans le même esprit : je suis éligible à la TV par ADSL mais dans les faits c'est inutilisable à moins d'aimer les saccades, tétris, et les freeze 
Cependant Netflix fonctionne à merveille sur mon AppleTV et à 99% du temps sans le moindre blocage ni baisse de résolution.

a+


----------

